# to run an errand



## oso

Sorry, but the translation of "to run an errand" in this online dictionary sounds horrible in Latin American Spanish.  This translation, "hacer un recado," applies only to Spain.  Is there anyone who can add a note in that entry and add a the corresponding Latin American translation?  Thanks.


----------



## aurilla

"Run an errand" means "hacer/ir a un mandado", (that's how they say it in PR).


----------



## Residente Calle 13

In Santo Domingo too but there it implies somebody sent you do something for them. *Hacer una diligencia* is what we would use for *an errand* you might run for yourself like renewing your license or something like that.


----------



## carabelos

"run an errand"

Por lo que leo de Aurilla, en México al igual que en Puerto 
Rico, decimos "hacer un mandado".

Saludos


----------



## aurilla

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> In Santo Domingo too but there it implies somebody sent you do something for them. *Hacer una diligencia* is what we would use for *an errand* you might run for yourself like renewing your license or something like that.


 
"Run an errand" *does *mean somebody sent you. You're *running it* for somebody. 

When you "*do* an errand" means "hacer una diligencia"


----------



## Residente Calle 13

aurilla said:
			
		

> "Run an errand" *does *mean somebody sent you. You're *running it* for somebody.
> 
> When you "*do* an errand" means "hacer una diligencia"



Jajajaja. 

Pues gracias por enseñarme algo en inglés. ¡En verdad, no sabía que eso era lo que quería decir en inglés!


----------



## aurilla

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Jajajaja.
> 
> Pues gracias por enseñarme algo en inglés. ¡En verdad, no sabía que eso era lo que quería decir en inglés!


 
We learn a little every day...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Ahora que lo pienso, con razón "errand boy" es "muchacho de mandado." ¡No me había fijado en eso!


----------



## aurilla

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Ahora que lo pienso, con razón "errand boy" es "muchacho de mandado." ¡No me había fijado en eso!


 
Live and learn....


----------



## oso

aurilla said:
			
		

> "run an errand" means "hacer/ir a un mandado"
> (that's how they say it in PR)



Yes, same in Mexico, but how do we add this to the dictionary?
(well, they are using Espasa Calpe, what could we expect?)


----------



## aurilla

oso said:
			
		

> Yes, same in Mexico, but how do we add this to the dictionary?


 
errand: un mandado; to run an errand, ir a un mandado; Ej. "His mother asked him to run an errand for her."; do an errand, hacer un mandado. Ej. "I have to do an errand tomorrow morning." Errand boy, muchacho de manddo.


----------



## oso

aurilla said:
			
		

> errand: un mandado; to run an errand, ir a un mandado; Ej. "His mother asked him to run an errand for her."; do an errand, hacer un mandado. Ej. "I have to do an errand tomorrow morning." Errand boy, muchacho de manddo.



  Well, good. Hopefully somebody can write Espasa Calpe so that they include something like this above in their dictionary.


----------



## aurilla

oso said:
			
		

> Well, good. Hopefully somebody can write Espasa Calpe so that they include something like this above in their dictionary.


 
And, who is stopping you...?


----------



## JB

1.  I (in California) "run errands" for myself (go to the store to buy something, stop by the post office to mail a package, go to the bank to make a huge deposit).  To me, they are all errands, for myself.  Maybe we're dealing with regionalisms here.  Or maybe I'm just using the expression incorrectly.  

2.  How about *Tengo un quehacer que hacer.*?

2.  Por si te valga: (For whatever it's worth)
La patita
Con canasta y rebozo de bolita
Va al mercado
Pa'hacer todas las cosas *del mandado*
Se va meneando al caminar
Como los barcos en alta mar.

(_La Patita_ de Cri-Cri, el Grillo Cantor.)


----------



## oso

aurilla said:
			
		

> And, who is stopping you...?



Oh my.....
Because after having written more than 2000 messages in a couple of months...  I thought you worked in the forum. At least you spend your life in here!. So I thought you would do it.


----------



## oso

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> 1.  I (in California) "run errands" for myself (go to the store to buy something, stop by the post office to mail a package, go to the bank to make a huge deposit).  To me, they are all errands, for myself.  Maybe we're dealing with regionalisms here.  Or maybe I'm just using the expression incorrectly.
> 
> 2.  How about *Tengo un quehacer que hacer.*?
> 
> 2.  Por si te valga: (For whatever it's worth)
> La patita
> Con canasta y rebozo de bolita
> Va al mercado
> Pa'hacer todas las cosas *del mandado*
> Se va meneando al caminar
> Como los barcos en alta mar.
> 
> (_La Patita_ de Cri-Cri, el Grillo Cantor.)



  Good.  quehaceres are more like chores. Mandados are like errands (in America), but recados are more like messages to us. 
For ourselves, you are right, we say "tengo cosas que hacer."


----------



## TRANEX

Hola! En Colombia decimos "hacer vuelatas"... no se si alguno de ustedes lo haya escuchado antes, pero en Colombia es muy común.  También decimos... "hacer diligencias".

Cuando decimos "los quehaceres" nos referimos más a las labores del hogar.

Hope it gives you another option...


----------



## crispy

Another one for the record.  I'm living in Guadalajara/Zapopan, Jalisco, México, and upon asking a native today what to call an errand, he told me:

*pendiente*​
as well as

*mandato*​


----------



## helenduffy

"Tengo un pendiente" seems to imply that the task is not done yet, right?


----------



## pejeman

jbruceismay said:


> 1. I (in California) "run errands" for myself (go to the store to buy something, stop by the post office to mail a package, go to the bank to make a huge deposit). To me, they are all errands, for myself. Maybe we're dealing with regionalisms here. Or maybe I'm just using the expression incorrectly.
> 
> 2. How about *Tengo un quehacer que hacer.*?
> 
> 2. Por si te valga: (For whatever it's worth)
> La patita
> Con canasta y rebozo de bolita
> Va al mercado
> Pa'hacer todas las cosas *del mandado*
> Se va meneando al caminar
> Como los barcos en alta mar.
> 
> (_La Patita_ de Cri-Cri, el Grillo Cantor.)


 
Bueno pues yo soy sonorense, del Noroeste de México y allá, *ir al mandado* significa ir al mercado, a comprar provisiones aunque nadie me haya mandado, tal como dice la canción de La Patita, del inolvidable Francisco Gabilondo Soler, _Cri-Cri._

*Ir a un mandado *significa "to run an errand", pero puede ser para llevar un recado, para ir al banco o a una oficina pública a hacer una diligencia.
Incluso puedo tomar el avión e irme a México (D. F.) a un mandado, que puede durar varios días.

Si soy yo el que va atender mis asuntos, aparte de ir por los alimentos, no se trata de un *mandado*. Se dice "voy al banco", "voy a Hacienda" (a las oficinas de la Secretaría de Hacienda y Crédito Público), etc. Lo de diligencia, es principalmente usado por los abogados litigantes, no por el paisanaje.

Saludos


----------



## oso

crispy said:


> Another one for the record.  I'm living in Guadalajara/Zapopan, Jalisco, México, and upon asking a native today what to call an errand, he told me:
> 
> *pendiente*​
> as well as
> 
> *mandato*​




Ah, you are right.  In Mexico we use "pendiente" a lot. Tener pendiente means to be worried about. Pendiente is an errand still pending. 

I've never heard "mandato" in Mexico for an errand.  That's strange.  Sounds like in the military.


----------



## oso

oso said:


> Ah, you are right.  In Mexico we use "pendiente" a lot. Tener pendiente means to be worried about. Pendiente is an errand still pending.
> 
> I've never heard "mandato" in Mexico for an errand.  That's strange.  Sounds like in the military.



I guess you meant "mandado".  Not "mandato".

 Hacer un mandado is to run an errand. You're right. At least in Mexico.


----------



## JB

pejeman said:


> Bueno pues yo soy sonorense, del Noroeste de México y allá, *ir al mandado* significa ir al mercado, a comprar provisiones aunque nadie me haya mandado, tal como dice la canción de La Patita, del inolvidable Francisco Gabilondo Soler, _Cri-Cri._
> 
> *Si soy yo el que va atender mis asuntos, aparte de ir por los alimentos, no se trata de un mandado.* Saludos


 
1.  Entonces, aparte de los alimentos, un "mandado" es, más que nada, en México, cuando otro *me manda*, algo que hago por o para otra persona, ¿correcta?.  

2.  Para los que no lo conozcan:  La Patita (toda la letra más MP3).


----------



## pejeman

jbruceismay said:


> 1. Entonces, aparte de los alimentos, un "mandado" es, más que nada, en México, cuando otro *me manda*, algo que hago por o para otra persona, ¿correcta?.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Así es. Voy *mandado* por alguien. Ese alguien me manda a hacer algo en su favor, no en el mío.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## crispy

oso said:


> I guess you meant "mandado".  Not "mandato".



Ah, okay.  Yes, probably so.  I only heard it (didn't see it written), so I probably just misheard it.  

Thanks!


----------



## aparejador

oso said:


> Sorry, but the translation of "to run an errand" in this online dictionary sounds horrible in Latin American Spanish.  This translation, "hacer un recado," applies only to Spain.  Is there anyone who can add a note in that entry and add a the corresponding Latin American translation?  Thanks.



What does it sound like? Is "recado" a bad word in Latin American Spanish?
This is an honest question.


----------



## mary queen of fairies

Hola!
Aquí en España también se usa "ir a un mandado", además con mucha frecuencia, por lo menos en el sur. Y eso no significa que alguien te haya mandado a hacer algo, sino que tienes algo que hacer en la calle. Es una expresión muy coloquial. Es distinta de "hacer los mandados", que se refiere a las acciones diarias de comprar el pan, comprar algo que falte en el supermercado, etc.


----------



## paradespejardudas

acá en Argentina decimos "hacer un trámite"


----------



## Na'ilah

A mi me parece que este hilo sigue vivo...

Se puede decir "atender unas cosas pendientes"?
"hacer los mandados" sirve en Mexico?

En los dos casos me refiero a cosas que YO tengo que hacer porque hay que hacerlas, no porque alguien me mandó a hacerlas.

Y eso de quehacers... dos preguntas:
Cosas de la casa...inclusive cosas como salir a comprar el pan?
y que verbo se usa... atender los quehaceres?

Estoy de acuerdo con la persona de Cali, que (si es correcto o no) "to run an errand" se usa para cualquier cosa que TIENES que hacer si alguien más te mandó o no.  

Otra cosa... quiza esto ayuda
"chores" se hacen EN la casa, no se sale para hacerlas
"errands" se hacen FUERA de la casa, no se puede quedar en la casa para hacerlas

Lo que si se me ocurre es que quien fuera que lo dijo tiene razón, minimo de lo que he escuchado en México.  Hay que ser especifico.  "Tengo que ir a la tienda/al banco/etc."

Que piensan?


----------



## javier8907

Pues en el norte de España nunca he oído la palabra "mandado" con significado de "diligencia", sino en la frase "Soy un mandado.", o "Siempre ha sido un mandado." (siempre referida a una persona), que significa que sólo cumple órdenes. También se usa "recado" para mensajes transmitidos con intermediario, fundamentalmente por teléfono ("¿Está fulano?" "No está, ¿quiere dejarle algún recado?"). 

Pero en respuesta a la pregunta que aquí se plantea, decimos "hacer recados", desde luego si otro nos manda, pero también si vamos por nuestra cuenta. Específicamente, si lo que tenemos que hacer es lidiar con la burocracia, en lenguaje coloquial decimos (esto sí que no sé cuánto está de extendido, me gustaría que otros lo aclarasen) "hacer (unos) papeles": _"Me he tirado toda la mañana en la Seguridad Social haciendo papeles."_ o _"Tengo que ir a hacer unos papeles al Gobierno Civil."_. También puede que se escuche "hacer (unos) trámites", pero esto es más formal y bastante más raro, y mucho más formal (y pocas veces se oye, aunque se entiende), "hacer diligencias". "Trámites" se usaría únicamente para la burocracia, y "diligencias", probablemente también, aunque probablemente el que utilizase esa palabra sería americano, así que se esperarían las dos posibilidades.

Por cierto, "recados" son siempre fuera de casa.


----------



## Na'ilah

Creo que el dilema con "recado" es que lo asociamos precisamente con "tomar un recado" o sea "to take a message" para alguien por teléfono.  A mi me interesa más saber si hay un término general conocido en todos lados que se refiere a "doing errands" las cosas que tenemos que hacer (como ir al banco para haver un deposito, o ir de compras, etc.), sin importar si alguien nos lo pidio.


----------



## El intérprete

aurilla said:


> "Run an errand" *does *mean somebody sent you. You're *running it* for somebody.
> 
> When you "*do* an errand" means "hacer una diligencia"


That is an interesting interpretation, Aurilla. In North Carolina "to run an errand" can mean more than that, though.  "To run an errand" may mean that you are doing something for someone else, or doing something simply for yourself because you feel it needs to be done.  Most of the time when I say "I am going to run some errands." I am just referring to things that I need to do, like picking up my car from the shop, or going to the DMV, or something that probably isn't pleasant, but necessary.  Rarely do I say "to run an errand" and refer to a task someone has sent me on.  I could use it that way, but that is certainly not the only way.

I agree with jbruceismay also.


----------



## wittgen

aurilla said:


> "Run an errand" *does *mean somebody sent you. You're *running it* for somebody.
> 
> When you "*do* an errand" means "hacer una diligencia"


Hello,

Then how do you say when nobody's sending you? I mean, when you're running your own errands?

Thank you,


----------



## jpsl90

I would have to disagree with what has been written earlier.  Run an errand can just mean you are doing it for yourself.

E.g. I have to go buy my groceries for the week and get my car checked out at the repair shop... I have to run a few errands.


----------



## wittgen

jpsl90 said:


> I would have to disagree with what has been written earlier.  Run an errand can just mean you are doing it for yourself.
> 
> E.g. I have to go buy my groceries for the week and get my car checked out at the repair shop... I have to run a few errands.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you for your reply jpsl90, it's been quite useful to me.
> 
> Have a nice day,


----------



## Na'ilah

wittgen said:


> Hello,
> 
> Then how do you say when nobody's sending you? I mean, when you're running your own errands?
> 
> Thank you,



The same way.  You might add "for Ms. so and so" if that is the case -  I have to run an errand for my boss.  Note that the definition says often, not always.  And frankly, I'd say it is more often used, when nobody is in fact sending you.

Definition: a short journey undertaken in order to deliver or collect something, often on someone else's behalf.


----------



## EddieZumac

carabelos said:


> "run an errand"
> 
> Por lo que leo de Aurilla, en México al igual que en Puerto
> Rico, decimos "hacer un mandado".
> 
> Saludos


En México también se dice "hacer un mandado", y "estoy haciendo mis mandados", y "le estoy haciendo un mandado a mi mamá".


----------



## JonRT

aurilla said:


> "Run an errand" *does *mean somebody sent you. You're *running it* for somebody.
> 
> When you "*do* an errand" means "hacer una diligencia"





aurilla said:


> "Run an errand" *does *mean somebody sent you. You're *running it* for somebody.
> 
> When you "*do* an errand" means "hacer una diligencia"



Sorry but I’m almost certain that this is not accurate. Maybe some parts of the country have this distinction, but in general both are basically the same. Run errands is more common but both are understood and generally have the same meaning. Context would determine if you are doing the errands for someone else. For example, “I’m running errands for my boss”. But simply saying “ I’m running errands” does not indicate if you are doing the errands for yourself or for someone else. I’ve been speaking English for 35 years (as a native) and I’ve never heard of or even considered this distinction, and glancing through other responses, it sounds like other natives feel the same way.


----------

